# Carte vitale next step?



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello.i had posted this on another thread and thought better of it. So apologies if you see this twice.

I just received my temporary ss number (15 days after dossier submission!). My husband who had submitted exact same dossier documents as me..except in his name...not so much. They lost some of his dossier)

So do I now just wait for another letter to ask for my photo Id etc for the carte vitale? 
I have a medecin traitant now.

Thank you


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

That’s what I did. They sent another letter within a couple months of giving me my temporary number. Was a pain at the pharmacy, but after submitting the photo and filling out something they sent to the house, my card arrived quickly.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you. I seem to have a 15 digit number. Is this not my temporary number?


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

It starts with a 2 and has my birth date info as numbers


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Sorry you answered my question!! Thanks again.


----------



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

JayBee1 said:


> It starts with a 2 and has my birth date info as numbers


I'm pretty sure numbers that start with 1 or 2 are permanent numbers. We never got temporary ones. Our permanent ones were assigned quite quickly.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

I tried to open an account at Amelie but my number has 15 digits and it says I need 13. Am I to wait for the letter that ARPC received? And thank you


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

The last two digits are always check digits. Try leaving them off when you enter the number.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JayBee1 said:


> I tried to open an account at Amelie but my number has 15 digits and it says I need 13. Am I to wait for the letter that ARPC received? And thank you


If the number you received is all digits (no letters) and starts with a 2 (assuming you are a woman) and includes your birthdate in the number, then you've got the real one. The last two digits of the number are check digits - some calculated value to make sure that your assigned number has been entered correctly. So just enter the first 13 digits and see how it goes. (However folks here have reported that it can a few days to maybe a week or so for your number to get recognized in the system so that you can sign up on the Ameli site. Keep trying.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks. I just now read that on the Ameli forum! I'll give it a.


----------



## JayBee1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks to all!!


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

I’ve still never successfully set up an Amelie account online. 😹 Nice work!


----------

